# Informacion sobre modulacion por ancho de pulso



## ANFERAS (Dic 16, 2008)

Hola a todos, quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar dandome referencias sobre donde puedo encontrar o si uds tiene información sobre modulacion por ancho de pulso (PWM) ya que la información que encuentro en la red es muy general y quiero saber mas sobre el tema para tener buenas bases para empezar mi trabajo de grado muchas gracias


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Dic 16, 2008)

Aqui hay buena Informacion corta pero MUY ENTENDIBLE y tambien tiene un tutorial para manejar un motor con PWM desde la PC.   https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/usando-pwm-mini-tutorial-271/
Saludos...


----------

